# Coweta County Hunting Land



## Basfisher2 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have lived and hunted in Coweta for going on 7 years now and just had my hunting land turned into a subdivision. I was looking for any type of land around Coweta, Fayette, or near to hunt the rest of the season. Will pay, work or give processed meat to owner. Any info would really help.


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 6, 2006)

Before long Coweta will be one big sub-division. Makes me sick.


----------



## drenalin08 (Dec 7, 2006)

I hear ya fellow Cowetans,i lost my lease also 1100 acres of Temple-Inland off Corinth rd.They have all their land for sale in Coweta by the way.I would be interested in finding a good lease too.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 7, 2006)

*Wonder if ol Holland Ware or maybe The Barron fella*

That lives off of Smokey rd.might get some of it..


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 7, 2006)

There is 85 acres for sale next to the Interstate at the Collinsworth/Palmetto exit next to the new EMC dispatch. My uncle works with Emc and before they built the new facility we hunted there, there was more buck sign than I have ever seen. The property for sale is across the road from EMC. I wish I had the money.


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Dec 8, 2006)

GOOD LUCK I HOPE YOU FIND ONE.  I THINK WE ARE ALL IN SAME BOAT.  FIND ANYTHING GOOD AND HAVE ANY OPENINGS I WOULD BE INTERESTED. IF I HERE ANYTHING I WILL DO THE SAME. GOOD LUCK


----------



## drenalin08 (Dec 8, 2006)

I just found out through temple-inland's website that they started up their own real estate division,they have 15,000 acres in metro Atl. listed as high value land development.


----------

